# The Joker by Hogan Castings



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

This one is a winner. First and most importantly, it SHOOTS. The fork splay lends itself well to "target" or "sight" style shooting, flipping is not required to avoid fork hits. The handle, which looks similar to a Hunter Catapults Ergo II, is incredibly comfortable, in my hands, anyways. The forks are very comfortable, well thought out, and can be manipulated several ways. It's flat profile lends itself to easy carry, which adds value in term of the practical. I chose aluminum, for me light is right: I travel and have to consider weight in my possessions. Besides, that shiny brass begins to tarnish after a twelve click hike in a hot steamy jungle. I carry it in a Maxpedition Fatboy http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/FATBOY-VERSIPACK-4p31.htm shoulder bag(yes, a MAN purse!) which is socially acceptable in Southeast Asia. I outfitted it with a concealment holster, which is just a loop sewn to a strip Velcroed inside a zippered pocket. The system works very well, the main pouch which fits a canteen perfectly is unaffected and can easily fit both. I don't notice the bulk or the weight, something I can't say about any other slingshot I have tried with this carry system.

The only thing that keeps it from being a perfect slingshot is it's metal construction. Cold weather could be an issue, and heat as well I guess, if you were dumb enough to leave it in the sun. This could certainly be alleviated with some cloth camouflage tape. Also of course, metal is easily found by customs, but I stay out of totalitarian countries(i.e., Australia)that don't allow them. In any event this "flaw" is certainly forgivable and I am in love with mine. In any event, for most of us these things are not an issue; I am trying to play the devil's advocate here with great difficulty. A G-10 version however, in my opinion, would be outstanding. A triple anodized version would be great as well, but I fear the cost of either would be foreboding.

A hidden feature is the Joker's "smile," you could cache one in your ruck and use the cavity between the forks for ammo storage. You would have to wrap this part with tape to achieve a container, but it could be done. Another possible option here is fitting a patched round ball in the hole at the base of the handle(no hole in this pic)for a single ball. You would simply push the ball through and load your pouch. The concept is similar to a loading block used for muzzle loading rifles http://www.huntingpa.info/2009/04/muzzleloader-building-a-round-ball-loading-block/. It will work for a .38 ball with the right size patch of cloth. It does have a higher price tag, but it's UK construction warrants this and can't be helped. Personally I think it is well worth the money. I highly recommend this shooter with full marks.

These factors aside, Pete Hogan is great guy to do business with. You will find he is quite approachable as well as kind. Furthermore, he is quite straightforward, you will find he does not mince words; a trait that I for one admire.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I like this catty and Pete's reputation is solid. Support the good guys. its the right thing to do. http://milbroproshotuk.com/#


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great Review Mrjoel .


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> This one is a winner. First and most importantly, it SHOOTS. The fork splay lends itself well to "target" or "sight" style shooting, flipping is not required to avoid fork hits. The handle, which looks similar to a Hunter Catapults Ergo II, is incredibly comfortable, in my hands, anyways. The forks are very comfortable, well thought out, and can be manipulated several ways. It's flat profile lends itself to easy carry, which adds value in term of the practical. I chose aluminum, for me light is right: I travel and have to consider weight in my possessions. Besides, that shiny brass begins to tarnish after a twelve click hike in a hot steamy jungle. I carry it in a Maxpedition Fatboy http://www.maxpediti...SIPACK-4p31.htm shoulder bag(yes, a MAN purse!) which is socially acceptable in Southeast Asia. I outfitted it with a concealment holster, which is just a loop sewn to a strip Velcroed inside a zippered pocket. The system works very well, the main pouch which fits a canteen perfectly is unaffected and can easily fit both. I don't notice the bulk or the weight, something I can't say about any other slingshot I have tried with this carry system.
> 
> The only thing that keeps it from being a perfect slingshot is it's metal construction. Cold weather could be an issue, and heat as well I guess, if you were dumb enough to leave it in the sun. This could certainly be alleviated with some cloth camouflage tape. Also of course, metal is easily found by customs, but I stay out of totalitarian countries(i.e., Australia)that don't allow them. In any event this "flaw" is certainly forgivable and I am in love with mine. In any event, for most of us these things are not an issue; I am trying to play the devil's advocate here with great difficulty. A G-10 version however, in my opinion, would be outstanding. A triple anodized version would be great as well, but I fear the cost of either would be foreboding.
> 
> ...


Good review.

I have to say I am a little torn on the G10 promo. I purchased a catty in G10 and let someone shoot with it. As a complete newbie he had a few fork hits and where it made impact on one spot it damaged it that the frayed material at the hit made me reconsider G10 since it leaves so rough and splintery edge. Not that it can't be smoothed but I was under the impression G10 was nearly bullet proof. Bummer for me as I paid for the G10 catty.

Lesson relearned; if you don't want a fork hit don't let others use a catty you don't want damaged.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Interesting perspective, I would think you would have to be trying to destroy it, and trying hard at that. It is notable I have never used a G10 catty, however my experience with it as a knife handle and handgun grips led me to think it was indeed bulletproof. I have no doubt this can happen with canvas or linen micarta but this is the first time I've ever heard of shredding G10.

My thoughts were it would stay warm in your hands in the cold, unlike metal which would quickly prove unbearable. Certainly in terms of durability the aluminum is sufficient. Likely it was moot point, as slingshots do not perform as well as hunting tools in the cold unless you make a specialized overpowered bandset, and have arms like Swartzenegger to use it. I was, as I said trying to play the devil's advocate in order to give an objective review. In conclusion, as I also said, I can find no faults in this shooter.

What was the projectile and bandset used?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Interesting perspective, I would think you would have to be trying to destroy it, and trying hard at that. It is notable I have never used a G10 catty, however my experience with it as a knife handle and handgun grips led me to think it was indeed bulletproof. I have no doubt this can happen with canvas or linen micarta but this is the first time I've ever heard of shredding G10.
> 
> My thoughts were it would stay warm in your hands in the cold, unlike metal which would quickly prove unbearable. Certainly in terms of durability the aluminum is sufficient. Likely it was moot point, as slingshots do not perform as well as hunting tools in the cold unless you make a specialized overpowered bandset, and have arms like Swartzenegger to use it. I was, as I said trying to play the devil's advocate in order to give an objective review. In conclusion, as I also said, I can find no faults in this shooter.
> 
> What was the projectile and bandset used?


Your review is well worded, fair and I picked up on the no faults, you were just mentioning the character of metal can be cold in the hand in cold weather.

To add to the G10 perspective. For many shooters, G10 would be an excellent material, since they most likely won't be getting fork hits.

When the fork hits occurred it was with 3/8 steel and thera gold 1 inch wide tapered to 7/8 or 3/4 with about an 8 inch effective length.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey, don't get me wrong, I think it's great you spoke up about the G10. I thought that stuff was truly fork hit proof. You learn something new every day(if you're listening). If anything it's a "if it ain't broke, don't fix it," situation concerning the metal construction. If you're living in an Inuit village, Vladivostok, or the top of Norway, you might want to consider this as an issue. For most of us the metal works just fine. However, hailing from Big Sky country, the idea of cold hands did occur to me, digging WAY deep to find a fault.

The pursuit of the perfect survival slingshot is as fleeting as the pursuit of the perfect survival knife: it simply doesn't exist. It's the IDEA of it that perpetuates creativity and innovation amongst their end users, and consequently their makers. The results are some amazing products, but the goal is never achieved. So be it, if this is what keeps us thinking, innovating, and creating.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Hogans does very nice work!


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow even nice color!!! Keep it up.


----------

